# Homekit - Apple TV - Ampli Denon



## philming (16 Mai 2019)

Salut a tous,
J'esaye de me mettre a homekit avec ce que j'ai sous la main.
J'ai donc une APpleTV4K, un ampli Denon AVR2400H (Airplay2) des iphones et iPads, un MacbookPro2018.
L'AppleTV est bien reconnue comme concentrateur.
L'ampli est aussi reconnu et ajouté a l'appli Maison.

Je souhaiterais faire une automatisation simple pour commencer, avant d'ajouter d'autres accessoires (loupiottes etc).
Par exemple, lorsque je rentre chez moi, que de la musique soit diffusée sur mon ampli.
Si je passe en direct par Siri ca marche.
Je dis a mon tel "Dis siri, jour de la musique sur l'ampli" il va le faire (même si je n'ai pas compris ce qu'il va jouer exactement. Est-ce que la source est l'appli musique de l'ATV ? Celle du telephone qui recois l'ordre ? je ne sais pas si quelqu'un peut m'eclairer la dessus..

Pour en revenir a l'automatisation, je ne peux pas.
je vais dans l'appli maison, je onglet auomat., "créer une nouvelle automatisation" et la tous les "exemple" listés sont grisés.
Pareil si je veux ceréer une nouvelle scène : lorsque je vais dans "ajouter des accessoires" aucun élément n'est disponible (ni l'ampli, ni l'ATV) alors que je suppose qu'ils devraient l'étre ?

Donc je ne sais pas si j'ai oublié quelque chose dans les réglages ou quoi. Les comptes iCloud utilisés sont bien les mêmes tout ca.

Et pour fionir, j'aurais voulu faire en sorte que ce soit iTunes sur mon mac qui diffuse la musique lorsque je le demande a Siri (ma librairie est principalement composée de fichiers FLAC, quand même un poil au dessusde ce qu'offre Apple Music...) savez vous si c'ets possible ? 
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Août 2019)

Désolé pour la réponse tardive... tu as peut être trouvé la réponse qlq part...
Les terminaux AirPlay 2 ne sont pas gérable (pas encore) dans les automatisations. 
Dans l’app Maison tu peux allumer ou éteindre (manuellement) ton Apple TV ou ampli, mais tu ne peux pas faire autre chose avec. 
Pour la source je ne sais pas, je n’ai qu’une Apple TV sur un vieille ampli... donc pour moi la source c’est Apple TV et c’est Apple Music qui diffuse dessus en direct. 
Si tu as une bibliothèque partagée il y a des chances que cela fonctionne avec la bibliothèque de ton mac.


----------

